# So?



## cscottk (Feb 7, 2002)

When is this coming out?  Its been promised a long time now, and my DM is getting impatient with me.  When can I expect it?

skippen


----------



## Glacialis (Feb 7, 2002)

*Eh*

If you're talking about Wild Spellcraft...by the end of the week. If you'd read the messages on this board, you wouldn't be askin ;p.

Otherwise, I've no clue what you're talking about.


----------



## cscottk (Feb 7, 2002)

Ok....so I forgot to say Wild Spellcraft.  However, it is the end of the week, and it says first week of Februrary.  I was just trying to get some clarfication.  It has been promised before and not happened.

A polite answer of "it will be out this week" would have been fine.


----------



## RangerWickett (Feb 7, 2002)

Sorry, I didn't check the messageboards today until just now.  We certainly hope to have the book available by Sunday at latest, but we want to make sure our first release is as close to flawless as we can get it, so we've gone through several proofreading revisions already.  This next one should be the last though, so if all goes according to schedule, you should see the announcement this weekend.

If you don't mind me asking, you said your DM was getting impatient.  Care to explain?  What exactly were you hoping for?


----------



## cscottk (Feb 8, 2002)

He is just getting impatient waiting for the info for Wild.  I am playing a wild magacian with old rules right now.  We want to see these new rules and see if they fit our campaign.


----------



## Glacialis (Feb 10, 2002)

I understand his and his DM's impatience . It looks to be a fabulous product. Sunday, right?? Or Monday? Perfection is an admirable goal. Those slathering fiends such as myself who can't wait, will take it regardless . The reviewers and other various and sundry critics will be much less forgiving. So I understand why you're taking you're time. It'll be worth it.


----------



## RangerWickett (Feb 10, 2002)

Well, we have recently discovered the problems of having a writer in Atlanta, GA, USA, an artist in Savannah, GA, USA, another artist in Canada, a manager in England, and a layout designer in Australia.  Aside from us being nearly unable to all be awake at the same time to have a staff meeting, we've also had a bit of a hard time getting the important information to Jake, who's doing the layout.  Emailing 15 megabytes worth of illustrations was tedious enough, but we just realized that one of the files was mislabeled, so we had to track down what had been missed and resend it.

*keeping fingers crossed*


----------



## Axiomatic Unicorn (Feb 10, 2002)

Hey RangerWickett,

Not that you need to pay any attention to my thoughts on the matter,  BUT..........

If you don't get it out Monday, you may want to hold off a week or two.  Otherwise you will be releasing right on top of Monte's BOEM2.

Who knows, maybe in the world of PDF publishing it does not matter.  But I doubt it will help?


Do you have a regular game in Atlanta?  Got any openings?


----------



## RangerWickett (Feb 10, 2002)

I vaguely recall the ad for Austin Powers in theatres.  This was back in 1999, when the hype for Episode I was really intense.

"If you see _one_ movie this summer, . . . see STAR WARS!

"But if you see _two_ movies this summer, . . . see Austin Powers!"

Now, this year, they're releasing Austin Powers 3: Goldmember in competition with Episode II.

"If you see _one_ movie this summer, . . . see Austin Powers!

"But if you see _two_ movies this summer, . . . see Austin Powers again!"



What does that have to do with The Book of Eldritch Might II?  Well, there's probably a lot of eagerness for it, as there was a lot of eagerness for Episode I.  And even though I am positive that BoEM2 will be much better than Episode I, we should still realize that the competition did not cause people to avoid seeing Austin Powers.

And yes, I have an ongoing game, and I'm at Emory University (in North East Atlanta) right now.  I currently have about 7 players in my game, but it is rare that they can all make it.  Problem is, I'll be transfering elsewhere after the end of this semester, so there won't be much time to get a long game going.  But if you want to try to game some time, we try to game every other weekend, including next week.


----------



## Axiomatic Unicorn (Feb 10, 2002)

Well I am right around the corner from you.  I live in Decatur near I-285.

But,  next weekend is my wife's Bday (Sat) and the weekend is pretty well covered.  If you are leaving the area soon, I guess I just missed out.  Thanks anyway.

I'll keep an eye out if you swing back through.

Where are you transferring to?

As to BOEM2, well I can get both for $12.  It should be a good week.


----------



## Morrus (Feb 11, 2002)

The book is with the RPGNow people.  It's all out of our hands now - we're just waiting for it to appear on sale.  Theoretically it could appear within the next 5 minutes.  Knowing my luck, it won't...


----------



## jakal (Feb 11, 2002)

http://www.rpgnow.com/product_info.php?products_id=111&

(yay)

Jakal


----------

